# what rip fence to get?



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a vintage craftsman table saw that doesn't have a rip fence. It's getting old aligning and clamping a big level on it, plus not too safe. I'd get a new saw but one with the solidness of what I have with this one is out of my range plus I'd probably want to put a better fence on a cheaper saw anyway.

I'm leaning towards a vega pro 40 setup but I have no first hand knowledge of their worth. I've been researching and comparing, but nothing beats first hand knowledge so I thought I'd ask.

Is there another rip system in this price range that I should be looking at? I've looked at accusquare, very cool tools, incra and the biesemeyer. By looked at, I mean just read about online.

More towards the lower price is better. The biesemeyer I consider too high for my budget as well as the incra.

Any info is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Delta t2 fence.


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Delta t2 fence.


Thank you, I'd heard of that before but had forgotten about it. Time to do some more looking!


*edit* They seem to be out of stock so far, one place says backordered till late Jan. 2014. Just my luck.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Toolbarn.com lists one in stock.


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Toolbarn.com lists one in stock.


 
Should show 0 now. Now for the waiting game. lol I need to seek help I think. They give you $15 off for signing up email, but only on over $200. Sooo look around for stuff to add up to $200 but on the plus side you get free shipping if over $200.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Since you mentioned the Vega, here is my old saw with the Pro40 attached. It worked great. I don't think you would be dissatisfied.
Mike

OOPS! Guess I was too late.


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Since you mentioned the Vega, here is my old saw with the Pro40 attached. It worked great. I don't think you would be dissatisfied.
> Mike
> 
> OOPS! Guess I was too late.


You never know about being too late. It hasn't shipped yet and it being the last one without even amazon having one, it might be a return so I'm going to look it over good when I get it.

That 40 looks huge on your saw. I might have been running into things in my little work area! LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My saw was small. The saw table was only 20 inches deep instead of the more standard 27 inches. My dad bought it in 1977 and it was handed down to me after he passed. I have an outfeed table that worked great and the long fence was a blessing. I just outgrew it and finally sold it.


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, like I said just a little bit ago lol. I just called to double check because the site now said backordered till jan 2014. The guy said he has been out of them for months. I was wondering because everyone else was out of them.

Search is on again.

MT stringer, how do you feel about that round bar on the front? Would it be a problem to attach a board in there? Or is there a way to do it already?

Thanks

*EDIT* I took a closer look at your pics, are those plates factory that stick out in between or did you add them?


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Toolbarn.com lists one in stock.


 
Tool barn has a glitch.

I ordered the one then it changed to backordered so I called to double check and they haven't been in stock in months.

Looked again and now it says one in stock again. I called again, different guy says no we don't have any of those in stock.

irritating is what it is. They don't charge you till it ships so they aren't holding onto your money or anything. 

Just gets a guy hopeful then shot down.. LOL (used to that though)


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

In the alternative, why not *MAKE YOUR OWN ???*



*Hutch's DIY Table Saw Fence*
(my personal favorite)


or if you're feeling especially "creative/handy" . . . 


*DIY Magnetic Table Saw Fence*



:icon_cool:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I put a T-2 on my older Craftsman saw last summer. Works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess I should have followed up on this old thread. 

I ended up buying a Vega pro 40" after I found out they are made in Decatur IL. A friend of mine works in Decatur so he picked it up from where it's made and then I met him over in Peoria one day and had it installed that night.

Very happy with it so far. Now I have the squarest scrap bin I've ever seen!

I've been tossing around putting a Wixey digital scale on it. Anyone have one? I really don't need one just the coolness factor I think because my tape scale is dead on already.


----------



## Indy Mike (Apr 22, 2013)

I added a T-2 fence to my older Delta contractor saw and have been very satisfied with it. I could not justify the expense of a Bismeyer fence for that old of a saw.
I bought mine through woodcraft when they had a twenty percent off sale.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I know you said the Incra is out of your price range but I have the Incra and it's a fantastic system. It takes a little getting used to, looking over at the positioner instead of down at the end of the fence for settings but it's so accurate and repeatable that it's well worth the money. One thing to consider with the Incra is that you can take with you when you upgrade to a better Saw. It will work on just about any saw so it's more of an investment than a one time cost. If you can swing it you would not be sorry and they are on sale 10% off right now.


Earl


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

retfr8flyr said:


> I know you said the Incra is out of your price range but I have the Incra and it's a fantastic system. It takes a little getting used to, looking over at the positioner instead of down at the end of the fence for settings but it's so accurate and repeatable that it's well worth the money. One thing to consider with the Incra is that you can take with you when you upgrade to a better Saw. It will work on just about any saw so it's more of an investment than a one time cost. If you can swing it you would not be sorry and they are on sale 10% off right now.
> 
> 
> Earl


Two posts up, I ended up with a Vega system. If you buy direct it's a very good deal. As for the saw, I'll probably never replace it. I've got new bearings in the arbor and the motor and everything else looks to be in good shape. If it ever warms up just a little bit I'll put the whole thing back together and get it dialed in alignment wise with the pals sytsem I'm putting on it. Maybe a cabinet for it to set on down the road.
Sam


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Parkerdog said:


> Maybe a cabinet for it to set on down the road.
> Sam


Then you'll probably be interested in *THIS THREAD TOPIC*


:thumbsup:


----------

